# Test drive unlimited keeps crashing?



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, ive struck upon a weird problem!

Ill just be driving along (in this case, I was ripping towards a package drop off point in my F430) and the game screen just freezes - the sound loops too, but it doesnt black screen or anything so im confused.

Its not a temperature issue, they never go above 70 playing it like.

Any thoughts? I have to ctrl+al+del out and end the process, it says not responding next to it


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just tried another run, temps peaked at 72 degrees and everything froze up again?! what the hell?!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

do into directX settings DXDIAG

click on the sound tab and select none for hardware acceleration

let me know if that works... this could be a few things causing it


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

says no problem found with all 3 sound tabs, and theres no way to turn anything on / off?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

thats odd ...it has something to do with your x-fi sound card... You can try and put the card in a different slot, rollback your drivers to a previous version


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> thats odd ...it has something to do with your x-fi sound card... You can try and put the card in a different slot, rollback your drivers to a previous version



Im not running my sound card at the minute, its on the desk next to me actually haha.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have a sound card installed? any audio source? you have a anti-virus program running?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Do you have a sound card installed? any audio source? you have a anti-virus program running?



running off basic onboard audio, and no anti virus running.

Everything was fine an hour ago, no idea whats happened since then.

Trying a reboot now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I did encounter a problem.  I don't remember if it was lock ups or not but I do remember it was a PITA.  Basically, it is a resource file that the game doesn't automatically purge and I wrote an application to automatically get rid of it on every start.

I attached it if you want to use it.  You must extract the executable to the same directory as the TDU executable and then create a shortcut TDU Launcher.exe and use that shortcut to start TDU in the future (you could modify the original shortcut too).  All it does is delete the file and launch TDU.  If everything worked out fine, you probably won't even see it.  It requires .NET Framework 2.0 to run.


Going off the source code, the file that needs to be deleted is...

Vista: %PROGRAMDATA%\Test Drive Unlimited\radial.cdb

XP: %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data\Test Drive Unlimited\radial.cdb


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, I did encounter a problem.  I don't remember if it was lock ups or not but I do remember it was a PITA.  Basically, it is a resource file that the game doesn't automatically purge and I wrote an application to automatically get rid of it on every start.
> 
> I attached it if you want to use it.  You must extract the executable to the same directory as the TDU executable and then create a shortcut TDU Launcher.exe and use that shortcut to start TDU in the future (you could modify the original shortcut too).  All it does is delete the file and launch TDU.  If everything worked out fine, you probably won't even see it.  It requires .NET Framework 3.5 to run.
> 
> ...



Could I just manually delete that file without having to install .NET and create new shortcuts?

Wont lose my data will I?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

Diagnosing this kind of lockup is a real nightmare, but while an audio problem is more possible then anything else, other things like video drivers, over-heating etc. are in my experience more likely.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Diagnosing this kind of lockup is a real nightmare, but while an audio problem is more possible then anything else, other things like video drivers, over-heating etc. are in my experience more likely.



Drivers are fully updated, no overheating or anything - like I said it was all fine just over an hour ago, now every 2 or so minutes just a lock up.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

having issues in any other games?


----------



## Reventon (Apr 14, 2009)

I have had this problem, but it only happened once and never again. So I couldn't help you, sorry


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Could I just manually delete that file without having to install .NET and create new shortcuts?


Yes.  I ended up having to delete the radial file like five times before I got fed up with it and made that app quick to fix it (by the way, I'm not 100% certain it will work on Vista).




kyle2020 said:


> Wont lose my data will I?


No.  Not sure what that file is for but it plays fine and/or better with that file deleted.  If memory serves, it can get very large.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Problem solved - did GT90's trick with the .exe and its worked a treat thanks 

Free cookies for everyone!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats cool... glad you got it fixed ...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Thats cool... glad you got it fixed ...



thanks for your help morrison


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Problem solved - did GT90's trick with the .exe and its worked a treat thanks
> 
> Free cookies for everyone!


So I take it the executable works fine on Vista/Windows 7?  That's good...


Anyway, I uploaded a .NET Framework 2.0 version in place of the original.  It is also built without debug symbols.  No reason to update it--just uploading it for future reference.


----------

